# Horus Rising Special Edition



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I don't have the Horus Rising Special edition but I understand that it has a "specially commissioned introduction from author Dan Abnett". Can someone please let me know if this is a short addition to the story or Dan talking about the series or novel in general? 

Ta


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dan Abnett talking about stuff for two pages.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

So not worth getting if I already have Horus Rising?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Of course it is, you get a titanium blue foiling and a yellow sticker on the front saying that its a "5th Anniversary Edition".  

No, probably not.


----------

